
Boston Mayor says scooters will be confiscated until regulations worked out - ilamont
http://www.bostonherald.com/business/business_markets/2018/07/boston_mayor_marty_walsh_tells_scooter_rental_company_to_slow_down
======
Noumenon72
I didn't get a chance to ride a scooter in Washington, DC last weekend because
they were all taken, but I picked up one of the similar park-anywhere Spin
bikes. The ease of onboarding and the freedom were almost utopian. It's like
living in a world where everyone trusts you.

The new user flow addresses the parking issue more prominently than anything
else. They illustrate leaving six feet of sidewalk space and places you cannot
park. And they have you rate the parking job of the previous user when you
begin.

This is one of those rare occasions where you can actually see how much
government regulation is taking away from you, instead of just living in a
stagnant, unfree world not knowing how much better it could be.

------
leed25d
I wish the mayor of San Francisco had the backbone to do something like this.

